# Is this normal?



## Emu (Nov 13, 2021)

The red circle marks the spot where his feathers seems brown, is it normal?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I cannot really see anything because of the angle of his head, however when you see a discoloration on the feathers above the cere it could be a sign of a nasal discharge so keep an eye on him to see if he is sneezing or if if any discharge is coming out of the nares. I see that he has some pin feathers on his head, it could also be that because he is molting and itchy he may have been rubbing his face on something that caused the slight discoloration.


----------



## Emu (Nov 13, 2021)

Cody said:


> I cannot really see anything because of the angle of his head, however when you see a discoloration on the feathers above the cere it could be a sign of a nasal discharge so keep an eye on him to see if he is sneezing or if if any discharge is coming out of the nares. I see that he has some pin feathers on his head, it could also be that because he is molting and itchy he may have been rubbing his face on something that caused the slight discoloration.


Yes he has been sneezing and rubbing his face recently


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I would have him checked by an avian vet, if he does have a respiratory infection he may need medication to help clear it up.


----------



## Emu (Nov 13, 2021)

Ah ok, thanks!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*He looks as if he is starting to molt. The area above the cere is likely from the molt.*


----------

